
Ask HN: Professional Resume Critique? - owenshen24
Hello HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been wondering what process you all use to get your resume looked at. Is it worth paying for some sort of professional service, if friends&#x2F;colleagues have already looked over it?<p>I&#x27;ve also heard that a lot of hiring these days uses automated services to screen resumes. Can anyone who works in recruiting share anything about that? Is it all about keywords + gaming the system now?<p>I feel like I haven&#x27;t given this as much thought as I should, and given that resumes are the bulk of what I submit to job apps, I figure it&#x27;d be good to get some more perspective on this.
======
yesenadam
Ask HN: Professional Resume Critique?

If this was a proper question you may have gotten more response. It's not at
all clear from that what you are actually asking, which, now I'm here, are
some very good questions. I assumed you just wanted people to read your
résumé. No idea why I clicked on it. :-)

